
Naukratis: ancient Egypt’s version of Hong Kong unearthed by British team - situationista
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/dec/26/ancient-egypts-version-of-hong-kong-is-unearthed-by-british-team
======
dang
Url changed from [http://qz.com/582073/now-underwater-this-ancient-egyptian-
tr...](http://qz.com/582073/now-underwater-this-ancient-egyptian-trading-city-
was-once-the-hong-kong-of-its-era/), which points to this.

~~~
cstejerean
Should the title be changed as well? The current title "Naukratis: ancient
Egypt’s version of Hong Kong, now underwater" implies that something just
happened to cause Naukratis to be "now underwater".

The article title "Naukratis: ancient Egypt’s version of Hong Kong unearthed
by British team" seems like a much more accurate description of what is going
on.

~~~
dang
Good point. Changed. Thanks!

